# Samsung GT S5253 display problem



## rakesh-the gilli (Jan 17, 2013)

I own a Samsung GT-S5253 that i bought 2 years ago. Recently (last 2 days) i could see small coloured dots appearing in the corner as well as in the middle of the screen. Is this a display problem.? My mobile is out of warranty. Before fixing it, i wanted to know why this occured as i didn't drop my mobile or apply weight over it. Kindly offer some thoughts on why this could have happened and is there a way to fix it


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 17, 2013)

1. check your battery.
2. power off your phone, remove battery and wait for a few minutes then reinsert battery and power on.
3. open phone, remove battery, open casing and then use a blow dryers on the metal side of the phone. when the phone cools, start it 

your problem should get solved by step 3.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jan 19, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> 1. check your battery.
> 2. power off your phone, remove battery and wait for a few minutes then reinsert battery and power on.
> 3. open phone, remove battery, open casing and then use a blow dryers on the metal side of the phone. when the phone cools, start it
> 
> your problem should get solved by step 3.



Sorry for replying late. I tried the first 2 steps. But the problem persists. For the 3rd step i couldn't open the phone's casing. I untied the screws from the backside (after removing the back panel) but i couldn't open the front panel. I searched youtube for some video tutorials but in vain. Can you kindly lead me on how to open the casing and carry out the 3rd step


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 19, 2013)

you have to flip out the two parts of the casing by inserting the most thin screw driver which has this as the head(|) and rotating it. so that the gap between the casing covers get separated . then do this along one side, the others will automatically come off after a slight pull.

if you want a video, try the crack open video of any mobile, they all get open with almost the same technique..


----------

